# Lire les .AVI avec Quicktime 4.1



## peji78 (13 Janvier 2001)

Petite question en passant pour savoir si quelqu'un avait une solution pour voir des .AVI sur internet explorer avec le plug-in quicktime, ou même pour les voir avec Quicktime player quand ce sont des fichiers téléchargés. J'en ai plusieurs et ils restent désespérément blancs.
Existe-t-il un plug-in spécifique et une application spécifique permettant de les lire ??
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2001)

C'est toujours le même problème avec Quicktime : il n'installe pas tous les codecs disponibles! Pour résoudre tes problèmes ave les fichiers .avi, tu peux télécharger la dernière version du codec Indeo à cette adresse : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n11430. 
Il permet de lire la plupart des AVIs.


----------



## peji78 (14 Janvier 2001)

merci quand même, mais ça ne marche pas. j'ai téléchargé Indeo Video comme tu me l'avais conseillé, j'ai redémarré et ...plantage. je redémarre en désactivant quickdraw (??), ça passe. mais quicktime player affiche toujours mes .AVI en blanc avec seulement le son. j'ai essayé la solution de [MGZ]Slug qui préconisait l'utilisation de DivX. mais ça ne marche pas non plus.
j'ai un iMac DV 400 MHz, quicktime 4.1.2

D'autres solutions ??


----------



## billboc (14 Janvier 2001)

la reponse se trouve ds le forum "video numerique" à la question: existe t-il plusieurs formats .avi?

en tous les cas pour moi ca marche ! plus aucun avi ne me resiste, même les plus hot (non non je deconne)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2001)

Tous les codec utilisés pour faire des .avi ne sont pas disponibles en codec quicktime.

En conséquences on peut voir et entrendre certains .avi avec quicktime et certains, il n'y a que le son... parce que le codec pour le son est présent dans quicktime mais pas celui utilisé pour l'image.


----------

